# Martin Dyna Bo For Sale on Ebay.



## chad4372 (Sep 9, 2010)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302754815247?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## bigfish19772 (Aug 3, 2016)

Was the wood riser earlier or later than the aluminum riser


----------

